# Extreme cramping after orgasm



## Fam1508

I am 8 weeks pregnant. Last night after 3 orgasms, I had extremely painful period like cramps in my lower abdomen that lasted about 6 hours with no bleeding. Phoned doctor and he said that cramping is normal. (Did not tell him about the orgasm)
Pain is almost subsided now and my normal nausea is back. Was the pain normal? Very scared, please help. :(


----------



## MoonMelody

Hi, hun. I have been told that post-orgasm cramping is normal as long as it lasts under an hour.


----------



## Charliemarina

cramping after orgasm is normal as wen u orgasm it makes the womb contract, personally i never really orgasm 3 times in 1 sex session (wish i could) so i cant say iv experienced the extreme cramping like u have but i have experienced the uncomfy cramping for few min after just 1 orgasm so id say what u felt was normal BUT i must say hun if u want a docs honest opinion u must be honest with them about everything and when and why it happened as cramping during preg IS normal but without the full facts he would just assume that the cramping was just random wen really it was after sex (sorry not being bossy just want whats best for u hun), anyways dont worry about it too much like u said no bleeding or anything came with the cramps so thats a fab sign it was probs just the after effects of the orgasms, maybe try keep them to a minimum :rofl: xxx


----------



## georgina.miss

hi ya - i think this is quite normal i had pains on and off for a whole night/day before after having sex one evening - i was worried too but it soon went..... :) x


----------



## Jobi

God I keep reading all these posts about sex and I can't believe any of you have the energy to even think of it! My poor husband has been band for last few weeks. I barely getting thru the day!:sleep: Wish I did have the energy. I also worry about orgasms coz I was told that in contracts your uterus therefore a risk of miscarriage (which I have had), so i am trying to refrain but is getting more difficult!
Last pregnancy after 12 weeks my sex drive increased and felt like it all the time and my husband was too tired!LOL


----------



## Teaka31

lol I definately have not felt good enough for the last 3 weeks either!


----------



## kaths101

Jobi said:


> *God I keep reading all these posts about sex and I can't believe any of you have the energy to even think of it! My poor husband has been band for last few weeks. *I barely getting thru the day!:sleep: Wish I did have the energy. I also worry about orgasms coz I was told that in contracts your uterus therefore a risk of miscarriage (which I have had), so i am trying to refrain but is getting more difficult!
> Last pregnancy after 12 weeks my sex drive increased and felt like it all the time and my husband was too tired!LOL

Im the same :haha: I dont think ive done it 3 times in 2 months let alone 3 times in one night :rofl:
i worry about the orgasm thing but also I had a mc the day we had sex last time - I know its not conneted but it still scares me!!


----------



## Charliemarina

hi again girls i just want to reassure u all that orgasm (contracting uterus) does not carry a risk of MC, its a natural thing for the uterus to do wen preg even if not having any sex (braxton hicks), during labour the uterus contracts with ever contraction pain just alot harder than a braxton hicks would be, please try not to worry about sex causing a MC coz it really wont, wen u make love ur partners penis cannot get anywhere near baby ur cervix is closed and the whole in ur cervix is way to small to allow him through anyhow so baby is tucked up safe ;) xxx


----------



## shell77

Ummm, wait.....did you say 3? Like as in THREE?? You are a superhero.


----------



## newmama

wow 3?! *jealous*
but i have had these kinds of cramps after sex as well....they are not bad at all, but more uncomfortable... typically not lasting too long, so i think it's very normal.


----------



## kazb25

i wouldnt personally have a clue as since becoming pregnant my bf has not come near me :-( the meany, and ive been horney but he not comfortable about it and some men arent so thats that., He says its not natural lol, idiot


----------

